
Show HN: Doppins – Automatic dependency upgrades through GitHub pull requests - ekmartin
https://doppins.com/
======
nikolay
Another paid service that replaces a single CLI command or a Git hook...

~~~
ekmartin
Hi! Doppins is free for open-source (and currently also private) projects, but
I get your point. What I like about using Doppins on my own projects is that I
don't have to be actively developing a project for it to be useful - as long
as a project has enough tests to make it safe to merge pull requests that pass
continuous integration you can stay up to date on security updates and similar
quite easily.

